# Douglas Daniele, who founded the North Jersey Mountain Biking Club, died Wednesday.



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

*Douglas Daniele, bike club founder
Friday, September 2, 2011
BY KAREN SUDOL
STAFF WRITER
The Record*



> Douglas Daniele, who founded the North Jersey Mountain Biking Club, died Wednesday from injuries suffered in a motorcycle accident in Sloatsburg, N.Y. He was 48.
> 
> Mr. Daniele lived in Paramus. His son Michael recently played on the Little League team that won the state championship.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

*There will be a memorial ride for Douglas Daniele this Sunday.*



> Douglas Daniele
> By admin | Published: September 9, 2011
> 
> There will be a memorial ride for Douglas Daniele this Sunday meeting at the Strictly Bicycles’ patio at 8:00am and leaving at 8:30am.
> Doug was a great friend of the store and founder of the North Jersey Mountain Biking Club. His memory will live forever in our hearts. We will truly miss you Doug!!!


Strictly Bicycles | 201 944-7074


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats so unfortunate


----------

